# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  People can teach themselves new skills while dreaming - TruthDive

## Dream Guide Team

*People can teach themselves new skills while dreaming**TruthDive*London, Dec 22 (ANI): *Lucid* dreamers, dreamers who have waking dreams that they control, are able to learn new skills in their thoughts, a new study has found. A team of researchers at Yale is now experimenting with the idea of training people by *...**Lucid Dreaming* could be used for learning new skills and improved decision makingNext Big Future*all 2 news articles »*

----------

